# E39 Touring Color ID



## M3C6MT (Sep 17, 2019)

Greetings,
I have a 2000 525iT that has original paint and is a candy apple red metallic. The build sheet from Mdecoder shows the car as agaisch-Blau which is a dark metallic blue. There’s no paint ID on the strut tower and the car has 72k miles and no paint work. Would royal red be the bright red metallic. I’ve seen photos of royal red and it looks like a maroon.
Thank you


----------

